

SpaceX Super-Heavy Lift (150-200T to LEO) - ramidarigaz
http://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/spacex-aims-big-with-massive-new-rocket-377687/?cmpid=SOC%7CFGFG%7Ctwitterfeed%7CFlightglobal

======
cryptoz
If this is true and if they build it, MCT will be "Mars Colony Transport"
(thanks reddit). Lifting 200T to LEO would be nearly twice the capacity of the
Saturn V, the largest rocket ever made.

